# Spring Fling XXIV Car Show in Leonardtown, MD



## Redevil06 (Sep 10, 2006)

The St. Mary’s Rod & Classic Car Club will sponsor the Spring Fling XXIV Car Show from 8 a.m. to 4 p.m. April 26 on the Square in Leonardtown, MD.

Registration is from 8 a.m. to 12 p.m. Trophies will be given to the top 50 and 10 specialty awards will be presented. Dash plaques will be given to the first 200 cars registered, and T-shirts presented to the first 25 non-host cars through the gate. Events will include a blessing of the cars; kid’s pedal car, model car contest; old jail museum tours; kid’s tractor pull; games; face painting; and access to antique shops, restaurants and more. A tool set raffle, 50/50 raffle and door prizes will be available to win. The Bluegrass Gospel Express will perform. Rain date is May 3. A portion of the proceeds will benefit Hospice of St. Mary’s. Pre-registration for vehicles is $12 or $15 at the gate. Pre-registration must be received by April 18. Vendor space is $25. Spectator fee is $2 donation. For more information, call Bill at 301-994-9666 or visit stmarysrodandclassic.com. 

St. Mary's Rod & Classic Car Club


----------

